# how many africans can i get



## skools717 (Mar 29, 2008)

im gonna get a 20 gallon today and im gonna make a DIY background and i was wondering how many africans can i fit in it


----------



## fishcyrious (Jul 29, 2008)

*1* :fish:


----------



## Mustang Boy (May 2, 2008)

it depends what kind of african you go with if you get a 20 gallon Long tank you can have a nice colony of Multies and have quite a few of them but for the most part african cichlids get big


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

_How many_, depends on the species. You're limited to a select few species, but there are choices for a 20 gallon. Have a look at the COOKIE CUTTER for some suggestions.


----------



## goldtopper (Jun 27, 2008)

Must...refrain...from....naughty....joke.....


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

Shellies could live happily in that tank (lamprologus and Neolamprologus) Only one or two males and a few females though. It could be a pretty boring looking setup though... sand and shells. But the behaviour is worth it.


----------

